# level 5



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I will be putting on usg sheetrock one coat on walls only for a small office building....it has commercial windows and doors.. the door frames were put on before drywall board was hung... any how theres around 175 sheets.. i do not have a sprayer and am interested if this job would be worth me investing in one?? if not i will roll it all on.... and if i sprayed how do you go around the windows(have cb on them) and doors(metal trim-all one piece?? or how close do i need to spray up to the finished openings?? I want to keep things clean but also get it done at a reasonable rate.. how do you guys go about that? thanks..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sub it to the painters


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Usg First coat sprays like ass. To mask off the windows use 2 inch blue tape and go to the edge of the window frame itself. You can buy plastic with tape already on it and use a masking machine. if your gonna spray make sure you shop vac outlets, floor, window, doorframes etc. Anything your going to use tape on make sure to wipe down with a damp rag to make sure it sticks. For a job that size I would rent or borrow a sprayer. If you looking at buying a sprayer look at graco 395. I have one and I use it more then the 2 other expensive pumps I have.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

chris said:


> sub it to the painters


 2guys 1 day of gravy for 1600 Bucks. no way i do it myself:thumbup:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

boco said:


> 2guys 1 day of gravy for 1600 Bucks. no way i do it myself:thumbup:


There will be two of us. Boco are u suggesting to role it?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

lrees said:


> There will be two of us. Boco are u suggesting to role it?


man if you are plan,n to do more work later buy a sprayer , if ya seen the tools I have not just Drywall, auto etc you would flush in anxiety run out the door and buy a sprayer come back to my house spray my windows 

with a snide







comment, tell me it is the perfect place to try it out,,


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

No. Spray it. 2 guys should easily get it done in 1 day. I spray everything. Aint nobody got time for that cut n roll stuff. Doing residential I always try and get the whole package hang,tape,prime paint. The biggest profit margin is from priming followed the next day with a finish coat on ceilings. Get a decent sprayer and make yourself some easy money.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a sprayer also but it sounds like the OP doesnt. Like mentioned, spraying first coat is tougher than basic primer or paint. You will need a big pump( $$).Experience is most important. Talk to the painters, strike a deal good for the both of ya. Never bite off more than you can chew. Maybe get all the masking and prep done and call them to come in and hose,r down for ya. They will shoot it in no time and you can prolly get it done from them for 4 or 5 hundred bucks. Pocket the rest


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

chris said:


> I have a sprayer also but it sounds like the OP doesnt. Like mentioned, spraying first coat is tougher than basic primer or paint. You will need a big pump( $$).Experience is most important. Talk to the painters, strike a deal good for the both of ya. Never bite off more than you can chew. Maybe get all the masking and prep done and call them to come in and hose,r down for ya. They will shoot it in no time and you can prolly get it done from them for 4 or 5 hundred bucks. Pocket the rest


Thanks boco and chris... im young guy and not to experienced but got them columbia taping/finish tools workin like magic finally now. Ive got a lot to learn a lot yet. But will talk to gc tm about painters maybe putting on one coat. If not im buying a sprayer. Heck with it. Just money. Its getting a gloss finish. All walls. Do I need to tape everything off if I spray? Or can I stay a few inches away from windows and doors? Windows have mud around them so is there a need to get up tight with them? And I dont know about the metal framed doors


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you clean out a paint sprayer if you are on a project with no water?


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How do you clean out a paint sprayer if you are on a project with no water?


Mineral spirit


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Mineral spirit


 siphon it with a garden hose hooked up?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had my mind on this one. 
http://youtu.be/KTsvG8yepJw


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How do you clean out a paint sprayer if you are on a project with no water?


 Bring water to site


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

The graco lts line really isnt what you need. The 390 is what I would recomend. Lts is for Home owners and throwaways. Very hard to get replacement parts for and just doesnt have enough volume to make cash. Advantage of 390. Its a commercial sprayer. easy to get parts. Gun is upgraded. Motor is lifetime warrantied. The only thing needed is to change the packings every 3 or 4 years. Plenty of volume to spray fast and make some money


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> 2guys 1 day of gravy for 1,750 Bucks. no way i do it myself:thumbup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

boco said:


> The graco lts line really isnt what you need. The 390 is what I would recomend. Lts is for Home owners and throwaways. Very hard to get replacement parts for and just doesnt have enough volume to make cash. Advantage of 390. Its a commercial sprayer. easy to get parts. Gun is upgraded. Motor is lifetime warrantied. The only thing needed is to change the packings every 3 or 4 years. Plenty of volume to spray fast and make some money


Im goin to def check it out thanks


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> The graco lts line really isnt what you need. The 390 is what I would recomend. Lts is for Home owners and throwaways. Very hard to get replacement parts for and just doesnt have enough volume to make cash. Advantage of 390. Its a commercial sprayer. easy to get parts. Gun is upgraded. Motor is lifetime warrantied. The only thing needed is to change the packings every 3 or 4 years. Plenty of volume to spray fast and make some money


looks alot smaller, but I do need it to be contractor grade.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> looks alot smaller, but I do need it to be contractor grade.


Do you spray ceilings with primer before u texture?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Do you spray ceilings with primer before u texture?


i don't do too much texturing. I use a pva primer, and behr ceiling paint.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> i don't do too much texturing. I use a pva primer, and behr ceiling paint.


Thanks. When using sprayer.. do you always have someone following and back rolling primer?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Thanks. When using sprayer.. do you always have someone following and back rolling primer?


i have never run a sprayer. But yes that is how it's done.


----------

